# Can-Opener Unboxing



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Can-Opener.... I am stunned! Thank you so very much! There are some amazing people in his community, and you are certainly one of them!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Randy is a great guy. Always making the trade better from his end. Enjoy enjoy enjoy!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

CO is a class act for sure. It was super nice of Randy to think of your daughters and wife. 
Very very nice haul you got there Canh8r. You will enjoy them I am sure.

Be well and enjoy brah,
SF


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

That is awesome!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

*Wow!* What a great package for you and your family!

Your the man Canopener!!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Total awesomeness for your family to enjoy....Yes indeed what wonderful SSF Members of the Slingshot Fourm..

Big Kados to Can Opener..Your the man of the day for CanH8r & Family......Bless you my friend~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Sorry. I couldn't see the video on my iPad mini. So I copied the link from the desktop version of you tube and quoted your original post to see if it would work. It did!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

CanH8r said:


> Can-Opener.... I am stunned! Thank you so very much! There are some amazing people in his community, and you are certainly one of them!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIu_rSZhSFQ


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Awesome! Can opener is the man!


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Beanflip said:


> CanH8r said:
> 
> 
> > Can-Opener.... I am stunned! Thank you so very much! There are some amazing people in his community, and you are certainly one of them!
> ...


Thanks Beanflip! I can see it now too on my iphone.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Pics! Pics! Pics!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

CanH8r said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> > CanH8r said:
> ...


 Great! Here is a photo of the difference between the links. Maybe someone here understands why the links are different? The bottom one is viewable on apple products from the desktop version of the SSF.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> Pics! Pics! Pics!


Here you go.


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

I know that had to be a great surprise. Some of the people in this forum have really big hearts. Had to chuckle a little near the end of your video, it looked like a Christmas morning shot.

Shoot straight and enjoy life.

Ernie


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

erniepc1 said:


> I know that had to be a great surprise. Some of the people in this forum have really big hearts. Had to chuckle a little near the end of your video, it looked like a Christmas morning shot.
> Shoot straight and enjoy life.
> 
> Ernie


That's what I should have named this thread! Can-openers Christmas In August lol!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Hi CanH8r,
Glad you like them.  One for each Badge  5 for 5 at twenty meters is a masters pattern!  25 meters is just amazing!  Congratulations on your accomplishments! 
If you have not used flipclips before it may be confusing you have to switch them right and left if you go from TTF to OTT and the Ergobone will work both ways.  I hope I put an instruction card in there for you.  Also Nathan has awesome tutorials on using the flipclips.
You have made awesome progress with your shooting way to go. Thanks for allowing me to send the extras for your girls you have a lovely family Congrats on that also.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Can-Opener said:


> Hi CanH8r,Glad you like them.  One for each Badge  5 for 5 at twenty meters is a masters pattern!  25 meters is just amazing!  Congratulations on your accomplishments! If you have not used flipclips before it may be confusing you have to switch them right and left if you go from TTF to OTT and the Ergobone will work both ways.  I hope I put an instruction card in there for you.  Also Nathan has awesome tutorials on using the flipclips.You have made awesome progress with your shooting way to go. Thanks for allowing me to send the extras for your girls you have a lovely family Congrats on that also.


Oh man... I am still grinning... I've got each shooter all set up... Just need some daylight. Yes you indeed pact the flip clip instructions.. Thank you! My daughters and wife were so surprised and love ther beutiful treasures! I can't thank you enough... We've got your address now... Can't wait to getch you back lol! I will be terrorizing the cans we have left in our recycling bin... heck, I'll have to go through my neighbors as well lol!

Thanks so much again,
Jeff


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Randy is the HDPE master!

What a great haul!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

What a generous and thoughtful package. The jewelry is amazing and the shooters are super cool. Congrats on all the badge shootin'. You earned it!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Man! Family Knapp never fails to amaze!

What a beautiful package you all got.

His melted shooters really look amazing, just wow.

The perfect, indetructable EDC Slings.

Have fun shooting them


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow, that was an awesome box opening!! What amazing generosity.


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

Incredible box on the mail!!!!!


----------

